# Time to Call It A Day and move on......



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

After a long long chat with the wife to be, I have decided its time for me to move on from my current career and have decided to turn my paying hobby in valeting, into a full time business.

I have had enough of my current work, working 15 hours a day or more, working nights and days, and I no longer enjoy the work one bit - after doing it now for 10 years it feels like I no longer "get anything from it" other than a wage !

At the same time, my part time paying hobby as a valeter has got busier and busier and have now got plenty of work to do this full time if I want to, so I think this is the way I am going to go. I have been doing it as a paid hobby for many years now and it feels right.

I am also very lucky in the sense that I have enough money put aside, and my wife to be earns enough money, to give me a strong safety net, and I also know I could go back to my "old" career at any time should I want to / need to.

So, I am now looking at what I need to do to turn this part time paying hobby into a proper full time business......

I have all my Insurances sorted thanks to Coversure ( Thanks Lloyd ).

I have enough customers already to make a full time income, even if I do not find any new customers !

I have all stationery sorted, Van ( signwriting to be sorted ), Materials ( Autobrite ), Equipment, etc etc

I have informed HMRC and registered

I am to pay my subscription fees to DW to become a fully paid member / supporter ( will do this as soon as I have finished with my last clients in my current line of work ) 

All I need to do now, I think, is get myself a good website sorted.

I will not be doing Detailing, and will be sticking to just valeting services for now.

But have I missed anything off ???


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice one Mark good luck.

Why won't you be offering correction work etc? I take it you are mobile only atm?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

one thing your missing mark stop buying stuff and selling it on.your wasteing cash.Chaseing for the next best thing whene 99percent of time there not.Only one winer is the seller your buying from.Start buying bulk aswell


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Good luck with your venture, wish i had the financial backing to to do it:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Nice one Mark good luck.
> 
> Why won't you be offering correction work etc? I take it you are mobile only atm?


Yes mate, it will be mobile.

I am sticking to just valeting for now as I am 100% confident in that I can do a good job in the valeting, where as I am only 90% sure I can do a good job in detailing / correction and so I wont offer this until I am 100% confident in my own abilities


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

chrisc said:


> one thing your missing mark stop buying stuff and selling it on.your wasteing cash.Chaseing for the next best thing whene 99percent of time there not.Only one winer is the seller your buying from.Start buying bulk aswell


Thanks mate - I know you are right with this one, and thats why I have now decided to stick only to the materials I now have - Autobrite and Auto Finesse Waxes, as I know these are good and well priced


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Best of luck with it. 

Better doing something you enjoy rather doing a job that rules your life.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Competition for company name?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

All the luck in the world to you Mark


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> Competition for company name?


I have already narrowed it down to two possible names that I like 

Not sure which one yet though 

(( Dont want to say what names they are until I have rightfully paid the Supporter Fees to DW  ))


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate - I know you are right with this one, and thats why I have now decided to stick only to the materials I now have - Autobrite and Auto Finesse Waxes, as I know these are good and well priced


autobrite yes not autofinnese for the sizes available bit like me paying 10 quid a litre on deisel instead of £1.39.In the real world:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

chrisc said:


> autobrite yes not autofinnese for the sizes available bit like me paying 10 quid a litre on deisel instead of £1.39.In the real world:thumb:


Just using the Auto Finesse Wax - Everything else is Autobrite 

(( And will move onto Autobrite Wax when the Auto Finesse Wax runs out ))


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Best of luck matey :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Phew from the title i thought you were giving it all up.

Good on you fella and i wish you every success


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Good luck with your new venture. I have never met you, but I think that all who frequent this forum regularly will agree that someone as thoroughly decent as yourself deserves to make a huge success of this new venture!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Well done you, that is a brave move not many people can say they enjoy the work they do, so good luck to you both.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Brooklands said:


> Good luck with your new venture. I have never met you, but I think that all who frequent this forum regularly will agree that someone as thoroughly decent as yourself deserves to make a huge success of this new venture!


Thanks Mate, That means alot


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Go for it and best of luck.

If you need any help with logos or webdesign let me know.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> *Phew from the title i thought you were giving it all up.
> *
> Good on you fella and i wish you every success


Sorry, yes, I just realised that the title of the thread is a little mis-leading


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Keir said:


> Go for it and best of luck.
> 
> If you need any help with logos or webdesign let me know.


Thanks mate, yes, I will need some help with this soon :thumb:

Will be in touch


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

I wish you well with this Mark.

I would love to do something like this.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Good luck & all the best with your new venture Mark! :thumb:

Seems as tho' you know exactly where you are going - good for you mate!


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Best of luck Mark.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Best of luck!
Wish I could do this. Would love to be a full time detailer.

I'm just about to start doing it at weekends for people at work/family etc


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Dannbodge said:


> Best of luck!
> Wish I could do this. Would love to be a full time detailer.
> 
> I'm just about to start doing it at weekends for people at work/family etc


Thanks mate

Thats the best way to start. I would not of even thought about going full time if I had not been doing it "part time" for the last few years.

:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Best of luck Mark :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Best of luck mate :thumbup:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Thats the best way to start. I would not of even thought about going full time if I had not been doing it "part time" for the last few years.
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah.
I love doing it but once my cars are done I can't do any more :lol:

Gives me a good reason to buy more products too :buffer:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

You will also need to sort out business banking and some sort of accounts software. (some are free when you set up a business account)

Good look Mark


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Good luck mate,i'm a bit like you work 12hr shifts,days,nights,bank holidays,weekends & it does get you down.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Best of luck mate, if you need any signwriting done Speak to my friend Michelle at hns signs
type it into google, i'm afraid i don't know how to post links. I hope the mods allow these details, e-mail [email protected] tel- ( 0121 ) 212 3977. Say Ross sent you.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Best of luck, you certainly have a passion for car detailing ,and it shows in all your threads, nice move from yourself.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad we could help Mark. I wondered if you were the same Mark Smith when your missus phoned!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice one Mark, good luck with it :thumb:

If you need a banner made for the forum I'm happy to do it FOC


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Best of luck in your new venture Mark. Following your recent brush with the underbelly of Britain, review your security (van and storage) so that it's as good as it can be. It would be gutting if you had another 'visit' and you deserve to succeed.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent! Wish you all the luck. Will send you a quick PM about sites


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Wish you all the very best of luck Mark . Sure your do a cracking job


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

All the best Mark. I am sure it will all be a huge success.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I wish you all the best with the new venture Mark.:thumb:

You are living proof that there are genuinely nice people out there, I hope you have all the success you deserve.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats Mark wish you all the best


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Good luck Mark,

If i can ever be of any assistance just give me a shout dude.:thumb:

ATB

Russell


----------



## CJ.IMPACT (Mar 5, 2012)

I would definitely put together a business plan, There pretty easy to put together providing you know the prices of your products & services! Very good for keeping track of targets ect. Be realistic with your targets also, maybe you might have a quite spell and won't hit your targets if there too high, 

I wish you all the best!! There's nothing better than doing something like Valeting & detailing which we all love for a living!! 

I would also get some business cards & leaflets done! Facebook & twitter pages are also fantastic for marketing!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good Luck with this Mark some bulk Auto Smart gear would be very good investment iMHO as well hard to beat on cost and quality, alsowhat about loyalty card to stamp


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> I have had enough of my current work, *working 15 hours a day or more, working nights and days*, and I no longer enjoy the work one bit - after doing it now for 10 years it feels like I no longer "get anything from it" other than a wage !


Yet you still manage to do SOOO much for others :wall:

You, Sir, put many times more into life than most people, and for that I wish you the best of luck with the change. Remember you only live once, live it the way that feels right :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

All the best matey :thumb: As Derekh said, I would grab some bulk 'essentials' from AS, such as their G101, Smart Wheels and Brisk extra. Only as I find I get through alot of these 3 and they are dirt cheap but really do the job in a quick time, which is what we all look for when valeting- Stuff that does a good job but in efficient timing. Other than that I stick with Autobrite for the remainder and a few other bits n bobs from other companies


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Mark - very best of luck with the new venture. Given your passion and obvious effort when it comes to car care, you should have no problem building a strong business.

I, for one, would very much like to be one of your customers going forward!

Chris - increasingly struggling to find the time to valet my own car


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations and Good Luck Mark for the future and I am quite jealous to be honest as I would love to start Valeting as a job or even just be a seller of Detailing products but my health is up and down like a yoyo and looking after my own car causes me loads of pain. Anyway mate all the best for the future :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Good luck Mark,im sure you will do well mate.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

All the best Mark.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you all so much for all the well wishes of good luck - its really appreciated from every one of you.

And some great advice there too which I will be looking into very carefully 

Thanks again everyone, I am very greatful


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Good luck fella, you deserve it.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Best of luck mate, all you need now is a snazzy company name!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Turbo Tony said:


> Best of luck mate, all you need now is a snazzy company name!


If it hadn't already been used by an estate agent in North London, and then made famous by Douglas Adams after he saw said estate agent, I'd have suggested "Hot Black Desiato".

Means nothing in detailing terms, but what a talking point!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Good man! Good luck with it and I hope you enjoy it! I was in the same situation :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

what line of work are you giving up? 

best of luck. also echo the comment about autosmart  as good as you want to stick to autobrite, you just cant be AS for the quality and prices.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Im surprised it took you so long!!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

All the best in your new venture mate :thumb:

I'm sure you have made the correct choice in career.

Good luck


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Good Luck Mark !


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Well good on you Mark
I think in the time you have left over the summer you should get the confidence and skills up to tackle corrections . As much as id like to do this full time too the winter is what puts me off. 
I ran a landscaping business for 14 years and every winter i nearly gave up . 
You dont want to be doing too many valets outside when its freezing , in a garage with lights and heaters doing correction work sounds far more appealing .
Im sure you will be fine , another couple of corrections and you`ll be an old Pro ....


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Very best of luck with the future :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

good luck matey, be great if it pays off, doing something you enjoy ftw.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

good luck old lad!


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Best of luck Mark :buffer:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Good luck mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

Well done Mark

I have read every thread you have posted on DW and have the utmost admiration for your dedication and generosity.

Here's wishing you and Maria every success in your new venture.

Top bloke :thumb:


Jeremiah


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

good luck mark,

try www.billingboss.com

its a free, online sage based system, for making invoices ect.. if you don't have something like quickbooks already.. billingboss is very handy.
can even email the invoices from your smart phone ect.

a good business card and flyer are a must.. something high end looking not some cheap brightly coloured thin paper flyer that look like a 3 year old designed it, see this from a lot of valeters for some reason.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> good luck mark,
> 
> try www.billingboss.com
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, that could prove to be very useful and I really appreciate that


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

good luck mate,


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Good luck Mark 

From speaking with you at the AB btb day, I am sure you will do well :thumb:

Have you thought about the social networking method of free advertising? Got to be worth a punt


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

nick.s said:


> Good luck Mark
> 
> From speaking with you at the AB btb day, I am sure you will do well :thumb:
> 
> *Have you thought about the social networking method of free advertising? Got to be worth a punt*


Good point - will look into this. I am 99% certain I already have more regular customers than I need, but it will never do me harm to keep up with free advertising 

Thanks Mate


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate, that could prove to be very useful and I really appreciate that


it also keeps track of customers accounts, say you have a company who pay you by cheque (such as a dealership, who don't pay at the end of every car, but say every 2 weeks or once a month) 
you can click on your client list and it gives the total outstanding amount for each client so you know who owes you what.

and when you get paid you can enter the payments (date, method ect) which helps with taxes ect.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

No worries fella  Be sure to holler when it's up and running!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mark how much will you charge me for doing mine.... needs a machine polish...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

He doesnt do correction work Trip...


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Mark how much will you charge me for doing mine.... needs a machine polish...


I only do machine polishing for myself and family mate, as I am not confident enough to do it yet as part of my business.

Until I am 100% confident with it I am only sticking to valeting just now.

But thanks for the interest mate


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wish you all the luckin the world- with your integrity you'll do brilliantly I'm sure x


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Good luck in the venture Mark I am sure you will be successful. Karma has a way of rewarding those that deserve it.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Really just want to say a BIG THANKS to everyone who has wished me good luck and has given me some very valuable advice in this thread.

I am overwhelmed by all the well wishes and support and its very appreciated. Thank you very much everyone


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

It couldn't happen to a nicer guy, even though you are a red









All the best & good luck with your new venture :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Tips said:


> It couldn't happen to a nicer guy, *even though you are a red *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, that means alot, even if you are a blue !!!

:lol::thumb:


----------



## Steve-H (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Mark,

I'm in the throws of doing the same as you. Haven't advertised the fact on here as I don't have the budget to yet. I also have a friend who's in Marlow who does similar work but his is mainly marine and aero work now. Talking with him the other night at the pub he was saying he subs out most of his vehicle work now as he's just to busy on the marine/aero side of things. Is this something you've considered? If you get a good circle of people who work to your standard it's a great way to ensure your customers are served and does wonders for when your a bit quiet as your 'circle' of associates will generally return the favour and sub work to you. 

Limiting factor for my setup is my kids. I need to earn enough to pay for their childcare (which is extortionate) so my organic growth is being limited by the fact I can only work Fridays and weekends at present. 

I've sunk every penny I have into this and been extremely careful on what I've bought. The one thing I've learnt is you can double what you think it's going to cost you to setup properly  But speculate to accumulate right 

I'm fairly local to you (Didcot) and have during my research found some stuff which could help. Got my van sign written at a great company round the corner from my place. Only cost £210 all in for my design supplied and fitted to the van. 

Drop me a line if you want to chat/bounce ideas around etc etc. I find just chatting with people helps and as it seems we are at similar stages of setup might be good to help each other along a bit. 

Most of all. GOOD LUCK! 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Steve-H said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I'm in the throws of doing the same as you. Haven't advertised the fact on here as I don't have the budget to yet. I also have a friend who's in Marlow who does similar work but his is mainly marine and aero work now. Talking with him the other night at the pub he was saying he subs out most of his vehicle work now as he's just to busy on the marine/aero side of things. Is this something you've considered? If you get a good circle of people who work to your standard it's a great way to ensure your customers are served and does wonders for when your a bit quiet as your 'circle' of associates will generally return the favour and sub work to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, I will be in touch for sure.

Thanks for the advice, its really appreciated mate.

I have my van sorted and set up well now, just got to get it signwritten, so will be in touch soon as that sounds like a great price you got yours done for.

I have all my materials too now, from Autobrite, and I am just in the process of now buying all the Autobrite range in 5 litres bulk sizes.

I have been quite lucky really, as about 8 months ago I got asked to clean the car of a guy who owns a local car accessory shop called Interpart as his usual valeter had let him down. He was so impressed with my work that he stopped using the other valeter and started using me to do all of his cars every month. He also recommended me to many of his shop customers and put my business cards / price lists onto his counter top for me. I have got so much work come my way from this that its made it possible for me to go full time now.

I also got a great contact at a local car garage ( Dashwood Service Station in High Wycombe ) as I got my van MOT'd there a few months ago and he enquired about all the detailing gear in the back of the van. We got chatting and he booked me to valet his BMW. Since then he has also recommended me to loads of people and I have got so much work from him too.

On top of that, I did alot of free valets for all my friends and family, and although it cost me a fortune and was hard work for nothing at the time, all these friends and family now pay me to vlet their cars for them now and they have also recommended me to all thier friends, family and work mates.

So I think the combination of Interpart, Dashwood, and free first valets to many people has really made my part time paying hobby "take off" and I now know that I can get more than enough work to go full time. I hate turning any customers away, so just lately I have been working all night in my main "old" job and then working all day in valeting - so one of them has got to go.

I earn more money from my old job, but I earn more than enough now from valeting alone and its much more enjoyable work, so it seemed the right thing to do.

Just got a few more clients in my old job to "finish" with and then I will be full time.

I also have made sure I have a back up income for when weather stops me working in valeting, as I run a small Table Football Equipment website which ticks along well. My wife "to be" also has a brilliant job as accountant / bookkeeper for a print company, so I can get good cheap printing done for me and my good lady is going to look after all my Tax affairs, insurances, and finances for me 

So, all being well, the future is looking bright for me


----------



## podge07 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck with it all.


----------



## Steve-H (Feb 28, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks Steve, I will be in touch for sure.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, its really appreciated mate.
> 
> ...


Blimey! sounds like you've had a lot of right place, right time! haha Good for you  My story is VERY different from that, and really quite depressing so I won't go into it. Suffice to say I've sold all my boys toys etc to get going. Have started to do the 'free' stuff to get things going and get some images for my website (which is a work in progress at present).

Fortunately my brother in law is a web designer with a great portfolio (Aston martin & Dyson to name a few), so I'm hoping that side of things will be quite slick. Trouble is it's a family freebie, so it's difficult to push him along to get it done as he's doing it in his spare time.

I've made some good contacts so far and everybody has been a great help with info/support etc etc.

We are completely dependant on my wife's wages when I'm not earning, but putting the kids into childcare 5 days a week is a whopping £24k a year. So at present we are better off if I'm at home. We can afford 1 day a week at present which is when I'll be working on the business. Once I'm busy every week and weekend I'll step it to 2 days childcare, then 3 etc etc. Hopefully by the time I'm up to 5 days childcare a week, my childcare cost will start to come down. So I'm just using this time to build my customer base, but with minimum risk.

I've borrowed nothing financially so if this doesn't work I'll sell everything and cut my losses but most importantly owe nothing to anyone. However this WILL work! 

We have an Interpart in Didcot. Do you know if this is the part of same group?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

Yes !!! You most certainly have... Income protection this is an insurance that pays you approx 60% of you income tax free should you be unable to work due to illness, until you return to work or retire, speaking of which you even considered private pension?

The costs Income protection is tax deductible for self employed, all your doing is putting in some place sick pay for yourself, to reduce costs you can add a deferment period of a few months, if you have some savings in place. For most of my own clients I find Aviva offer good value for money

Ps on a lighter note.. Good luck !!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Our stories are different mate, but I think your "route" into a valeting business is spot on. The way you are building it up gradually and without financial risk is the perfect way to begin and it will grow steadily until you wake up one day and realise that your business is actually a big success and its grown just how you planned it to grow 

Yes mate, the owner of the High Wycombe Interpart also owns the Didcot one, as well as some other shops too. He is a top man - I am due to clean his car next week again for him, so if you want I could speak to him and see about getting him to pop your business cards on his counter in the Didcot branch - I have got so much work from this shop its unreal, just because I did a good job of his car one day when his normal valeter let him down


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Jonny2400 said:


> Yes !!! You most certainly have... Income protection this is an insurance that pays you approx 60% of you income tax free should you be unable to work due to illness, until you return to work or retire, speaking of which you even considered private pension?
> 
> The costs Income protection is tax deductible for self employed, all your doing is putting in some place sick pay for yourself, to reduce costs you can add a deferment period of a few months, if you have some savings in place. For most of my own clients I find Aviva offer good value for money
> 
> Ps on a lighter note.. Good luck !!


Thanks mate. I do have all my income protection & pensions stuff already sorted out thanks to my good lady, as I have been self employed now for 10 years in a different job, but thanks for the advice mate, its really appreciated


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

A very big GOOD LUCK to you mark. Will probably see you around Wycombe once your fully up and running and ill pass your name onto anyone interesting in having there car valeted!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Balls to that, its hard enough work keeping my car clean let alone doing it for a living!!!

Good luck


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> A very big GOOD LUCK to you mark. Will probably see you around Wycombe once your fully up and running and ill pass your name onto anyone interesting in having there car valeted!


Thanks mate, I really would appreciate this.

If you see a valeter around in a big white Mazda E2000 van, with spinners on the wheels, then that will be me so pop over and say hello ( I always carry a BIG flask of coffee with me too  :thumb::lol: )


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate, I really would appreciate this.
> 
> If you see a valeter around in a big white Mazda E2000 van, with spinners on the wheels, then that will be me so pop over and say hello ( I always carry a BIG flask of coffee with me too  :thumb::lol: )


I will definatly come and say hello!


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck Mark. Think you are correct doing just valeting for the time being as detailing is a very niche market.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow - Just a quick note here to anyone else thinking about going into the business....

Get your insurances sorted out with Coversure ( on here, AKA Shiny, AKA Lloyd )

Not only were they very helpful and took time to explain every option with my good lady, but they got all my paperwork sent to me very quickly - I paid at 3pm on Friday and my partner has just this second informed me that the paperwork arrived Saturday morning !!!

Thanks Lloyd, great customer service


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Luck Mark, If you need a website. Let me know


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, congrats Mark! It takes balls to make a career change. Best of luck Mark


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Best of luck Mark, you deserve it buddy!


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Well done and best of luck. I started up in business at the beginning of the year and it has been tough but worth it. Coming home with a smile on your face is worth more than gold:thumb:


----------

